# Translation Of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji



## Suneet Kaur (Feb 24, 2005)

Vahe Guru Ji Ka Khalsa, Vahe Guru Ji Ke Fateh

Does only SGPC has sole authority to interpret and translate Sri Guru Granth sahib Ji or any body who has knowledge of Gurmat and is a Sikh Scholar can translate and interpret Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji? This is a question that is perplexing me when I read in Newspapaers about SGPC putting a ban on the translation of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji? Please if any body can clearify my doubt then I will be very greatful to you all.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 24, 2005)

Suneet Kaur said:
			
		

> Vahe Guru Ji Ka Khalsa, Vahe Guru Ji Ke Fateh
> 
> Does only SGPC has sole authority to interpret and translate Sri Guru Granth sahib Ji or any body who has knowledge of Gurmat and is a Sikh Scholar can translate and interpret Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji? This is a question that is perplexing me when I read in Newspapaers about SGPC putting a ban on the translation of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji? Please if any body can clearify my doubt then I will be very greatful to you all.


Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki fateh.

IF we allowed everyone....to "translate" and "interpret" according to his own manmatt..it would be mayhem.  Just imagine...Who "DEFINES" a "SIKH"..."SCHOLAR"...GURMATT"....

Any tom {censored} and harry..can say I am a  'SIKH"....I am a "scholar"..and I will tell you what is "gurmatt"....and I will tell you what is the meaning of this Tuk in Gurbani...

Even the Christians with a much larger population of "scholars" and Universities, monastries, etc...dont allow for any tom {censored} and harry to come out with his own private version of the BIBLE...the Cathoic Church has its OWN Official Version, the Protestants have the Official King James Version etc.  Same for the Koran..not every tom {censored} and harry can get up and say I am a Muslim Scholar and here is my verison of the Koran.

There has to be a Central Governign Body to vett these translations and verify that they adhere to the Basic truths....the British Govt authorised the Trumpp Version....it was heavily tainted and rejected by teh Sikhs, Gopal Singh came out with his own version, manmohan Singh with his won, Prof Sahib Singh Came out with His Darpan, Prof Harbans Singh has doen hsi own, Bhai Veer Singh did his translation......and then Sant Sinmgh Khalsa did his own,  and many like sikitothe max etc are also there. Rajneesh came out with hbsi translation of japji Sahib...and ALL these are NOT SGPC vetted or Controlled but they are ALL Acceptable as they adhere to the basic truths..thats all is asked of those translating in other languages not so widely read and known by SIKHS....so they may pass too far from the Truth..

Jarnail Singh


----------



## Suneet Kaur (Feb 24, 2005)

Vahe Guru Ji Ka Khalsa Vahe Guru Ji Ke Fateh


Thank you very much for giving me your valuable views on the said topic. I am Suneet Kaur and wrting and editing for  www.Sikhe.com  . 

Yes you are right to say that there should be Central Governing body for the translation and interpretation of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji or if somebody wishes to carry on this task then he or she should get authorization from SGPC. 

One more question I want to ask you that people are aleady carrying on the work of translations in various languages even foreign languages. Is SGPC checking it or how can SGPC varify that whateve work is ging on in foreign languages are authentic or not and what should a person do iof he it she volunteers to translate Sri guru Granth Sahib in his or her Language.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Feb 24, 2005)

Ek Oankar Wahiguru Ji Ki Fateh

As per Das first of a Person who wants to translate Guru Granth Sahib Ji must see those explantions or translations which are done in Punjabi or English or the language he/she knows and see if they are as per Gurmat.Best option is by Dr Sahib Singh Ji.

If those translations are agreed upon by large majority of Sikhs then based on them translation can be caried out.Say if a person is unawre of Gurumukhi script and language all togather then traslationn can be done from english.

But best way is to learn Gurmukhi first and if possilbe languages like Sadhu Bhasha(type of language used the most in Guru Granth Sahib Ji),Punjabi,Braj,Bhojpur etc.

As far as English versions are concerned there are many such versions online Das is givneg you a link to one but it may not have complete or total correct translation or interpetation.

 http://www.sikhnet.com/sggs/translation/0001.html


----------

